# do you guys sell any phasmids



## mongoslade2110 (Jan 15, 2011)

hi i put this in the phasmid forum and not the classified thinking that more stick bug people will click this plz reply {cant buy now tho just wondering)


----------



## batsofchaos (Jan 15, 2011)

I see them every once in a while in the others for sale section, so people are definitely selling them here and there. The forum rules prohibit discussing transporting phasmids over state lines, so you might need to buy from someone local. Actually, it's a little unclear; this section prohibits discussing it, but the for sale section only prohibits buy/selling exotic phasmids in the US. Maybe a mod could clarify this, but treading lightly's probably a good idea.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, thanks BOC for reading the rules. Consider the following as clarification:

No discussion of sales or even exchanges or even having exotic phasmids by US members on Mantidforum, please.


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Jan 16, 2011)

yes i only have the ones i have found in my yard or at the academy


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jan 22, 2011)

Was there a law passed that illegalized exotic phasmids?


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Jan 24, 2011)

yes they are very illegal why do you have some (not to get you in trouble)


----------

